# Could someone please help me find what the chords are for this song?



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm very bad at recognizing chords. I was just wondering what chords are being played at 10:41 in this song on the piano. Thanks in advance! 

http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Laborat...The+Cosmic+Palmistric+Postborder/34924G?src=5


----------

